# Cancelled Gonal F Cycle



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
Im new to this whole thing. Started a cycle of gonal f before Christmas and did 6 days on 75mg. Then I was increased to 112.5mg for a further 6 days and ended up with a cancelled cycle as I had overstimulated. Was told to wait for period to come and I could start again but my period never came. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It can take some time for the effects of the down regulation to wear off - 6-8 weeks sometimes.


----------



## DOOT (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey there. I'm in same sit. Abandoned 1st cycle last friday due to ohss. Got review ap in the morn to see what happens next. Completely lost, don't know what to expect next. just another waiting game unfortunately. 
Apparently, PCOS is a huge factor to 0hss, which i suffer from. Next time round, I expect gonal-f will be reduced to try avoiding a repeat of this. Hope things work out for u too xx


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Doot!
I don't suffer from PCOS, hypothalamic amenorrhea is my problem!! Starting Gonal F 75ml on Monday again and being kept on this dose so fingers crossed this time. Shouldn't really complain as this was my first run on anything. I'm heading on a ski holiday on Saturday so I hope the French Alps air has a positive effect! Let me know how you get on


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi 
Sorry you guys had your cycles cancelled   It happened to me too.  I just wanted to let you know i've read a study that says taking 75mg of aspirin a day can reduce chances of OHSS so maybe it's worth taking next time.  Check with your clinic first though and make sure they know you're on it if you decide to have it.
Good luck


----------

